

Why Instagram is worth $1B to Facebook - mikeleeorg
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/04/10/why-instagram-is-worth-1b-to-facebook/

======
ddodge
The $30/user is just a valuation metric, not the acquisition justification.
They bought it because mobile and photos are core to what Facebook does...and
Instagram does it better than Facebook. A lot better.

